# Washable grocery bag



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

View attachment 11758


View attachment 11759


View attachment 11760


I like the idea of reusing bags for groceries. The ones you buy in the store aren't
really that washable. They do get dirty after all, just like anything else.
I took some cotton material I had got at an auction and sewed this one up
last night. They hold as much as a plastic bag and are quite strong too.
The bottom is squared to help hold groceries better too.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IFTiw09kEU[/ame]

Where I got the directions for the bag.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice! I make Morsbags which is very similar to yours. The only thing I do differently than the instructions on their page is I make the bag 2" longer so I can box the bottom like you did. Makes whole lot more sense to me than leaving it flat. I get to use up the odds and ends of fabric without worrying whether it's 100% cotton or not as I do for quilts. 
http://www.morsbags.com/


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Belfrybat, could you post a picture of one of your bags? Yes these would be a great use for scraps.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

My wife Elaine has been making her own grocery bags from a Hancock pattern for over 20 years. She's made them from jeans for the last few years. Those are a hoot. When ever she takes them shopping the cashiers start looking for the price tags thinking they are actual jeans.
I make quilted and lined Whacky bags. 

There's all sorts of ways to make your own grocery bags.

Joe


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Why don't you post pics and how to's for your bags Joe. Maybe others can learn from them. 
I like posting easy projects for those who like to learn something new to sew.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've made those two. I prefer to use a heavy fabric. Easier to carry, eh? Nice job, you could make them as Xmas gifts.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That turned out really nice! Those are another thing that's been on my to-do list for a while....


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks girls. Go for it Terri, they are quick and easy.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've been meaning to make some of these!


http://sewing.about.com/od/bagstotespurseproject/ss/grocerybag.htm


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's a pic of my latest Morsbag. I found a piece of upholstery fabric for 50 cents and was able to get 4 bags from it. I can sew up about 6 in an hour. I cut "assembly style", so probably adds another 10 minutes tops for 6 - 8 bags. A friend and I try to give them out a couple of times a year at local events. But have fallen down on the job this year. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Belfrybat can you wash the bags made of upholstery fabric ?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes, this fabric is either 100% cotton or primarily cotton -- there was very little residue left after a burn test. It is heavier than quilting cotton, but not heavy heavy (does that make sense?). Actually, I wash just about everything fabric. If in doubt I wash before I make the bags as some fabrics bleed badly. However, I don't have an electric dryer, so everything is line dried.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Great buy on the fabric and the bag is very nice. 

I tried one with a scrap of light weight wool tonight. I Had gotten this piece in an auction box and I've already washed and dried it.

View attachment 11849


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I like it. I notice you are making yours shorter than regular re-usable bags. Do you find that configuration easier to load/ carry? Also, what is the width of yours? Mine end up being 18" wide and about 16" high when sitting flat.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

They are shorter to keep them from being overloaded with heavy items. I made mine the size in the video i posted, but you can adjust them to fit your needs. Mine are about 11 inches high and 18 inches long.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

flowergurl said:


> Why don't you post pics and how to's for your bags Joe. Maybe others can learn from them.
> I like posting easy projects for those who like to learn something new to sew.


 Well we have been totally sidetracked for a while. Joe succumbed to kidny stones and ended up in the er Friday. 
To top that our main computer we have been using for the last year or so was hit by a bad virus and it is at the techs. We are running on a backup computer that took me a while to configure it to run. 
So for now the tutes will have to wait til we are back on our feet.
Sorry for the inconvienence.

Elaine


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Ouch, i've had them no fun at all! Drink more water, so things stay flushed out.
Have you had one of the stones analyzed to see what it's made of ?

Hope things improve soon for you guys!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

flowergurl said:


> Ouch, i've had them no fun at all! Drink more water, so things stay flushed out.
> Have you had one of the stones analyzed to see what it's made of ?
> 
> Hope things improve soon for you guys!


We have never been able to catch one to have it analyzed. The first time he went down was in 95 and he tried to then but this time he hasn't given much thought to that. Too much pain and on top of that he feels very sick. 

Elaiine


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Just saw your reply. The doctor gave me a sieve like thing to strain the pee as i went in the toilet. You can usually tell when they are close to coming out.
If you find what they are made of you can avoid certain foods which tend to make things worse.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

flowergurl,
I don't know if you saw the other threads here and there but the rest of the story is:
He ended up back in the hospital. Further tests revealed e-coli and he spent a week there. Another three, almost four weeks on IV antibiotics at the infusion center of the local hospital. He was finally released from all of that this last Tuesday. Now we are trying to recuperate.


Elaine


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

And here is one of the shopping bags that my husband Joe ( J Miller ) makes when he tests a newly refurbished sewing machine. 
The machine is his Singer 500A.


----------

